# Am I immune to DNP???



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bought my first tub from my source last year and got sweet FA from the DNP, It was Yinix 150mg per cap, I started low and worked my way up to 600mg p/d for 2 weeks, I lost no more weight than if i was just dieting and cardio.

2 days ago I bought some 150mg caps from my other source and still no sides what so ever???

The caps i have are yellow and stain my fingers or anything they come into contact with, Both sources are usually spot on so im completely bamboozled here?? Is it possible to be immune from DNP??

I **** a lot more and its yellow, but body temp has not changed????


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Give it more than two days mate. It took about 3 or 4 for me to start noticing the sweats at 500mg


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

If your on keto or your carbs are really low you may not notice the increase in body temp unless your constantly monitoring it with a precise body temp meter.

Now if your pilling carbs in and your not heating up then maybe something's amiss.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Heat isn't the only side. I start breathing heavy like 30 mins after taking first pill.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

heat is a side effect but it is not the only indication it works, you wont be immune to DNP mate because of the way your body uses it, there are 2 reasons why..

1 - it is sh1t DNP and very underdosed

2 - you need to give it longer as powdered DNP will build up in the system frst then hit you...


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

no one is immune to real DNP


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i kept carbs under 100g and had little sweat problems, but rampped it up to 400mg and had a cheat meal and felt the sweats...lost 5lb in 5days, wuthout using cardio due to twisting my ankle so give it time


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Try get crystal DNP not many can but it goes in your system a lot quicker!


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cheers for all the replies fellas, I'll carry on taking it and see where I get, I trained legs today which was a pretty standard session, but 20 mins on the X trainer was harder today for some reason, either my glycogen stores are depleting or it was just due to my legs being fooked???


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I feel pretty lethargic today, and am down 2.5kg in 24 hours, This sh1t must be working now!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Brutal1 said:


> I feel pretty lethargic today, and am down 2.5kg in 24 hours, This sh1t must be working now!


Are you taking t3? This will help with the lethargy and throw in some caffeine tablets as well


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Are you taking t3? This will help with the lethargy and throw in some caffeine tablets as well


Only on 25mcgs of T3 mate, Think I should up it? Im weary of T3 as its so catabolic and im not on any AAS at the moment :-(


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Brutal1 said:


> Only on 25mcgs of T3 mate, Think I should up it? Im weary of T3 as its so catabolic and im not on any AAS at the moment :-(


I'd up it and as long as you are getting plenty of protein you shouldn't lose any muscle


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Bump - did you ever get anything from it mate? It could be that you've got a really low sensitivity to it like ausbuilt.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

AlasTTTair said:


> Bump - did you ever get anything from it mate? It could be that you've got a really low sensitivity to it like ausbuilt.


Hello mate, I went up to 4 150mg caps per day and started to feel it, Even then I only felt it after eating carbs and when I was in bed, I lost a fair bit of weight but as soon as I stopped the DNP it came back up again, I will try it again but I still have this last bit of flab to get rid of covering my bottom 4 abs


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Bump - did you ever get anything from it mate? It could be that you've got a really low sensitivity to it like ausbuilt.


or the dnp was **** more likely


----------

